# white dot on eyes only



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

I keep, among other fish, Paracheirodon innesi and Nematobrycon palmeri. I have got them for about 2 years now (along with some newborns too). I noticed that with these species exclusively, some of the more mature specimens developed a white spot on each eye, right in the center. By what i've observed its not affecting their behaviour, apparently they can still see okay. I just have no idea what this is! It is not ich. But what is it? I scoured the internet but found no definite answer.

I found a picture on the web that resembles the condition http://i20.tinypic.com/29f77mt.jpg


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

One of my male Apistogramma macmasteri has this on his right eye; it is the older, and had been the larger of the males. I figured it was a battle wound as two other males quickly caught up to him in size and show. He still has the more impressive fins, but the other two are larger, and they compete quite often over territory. It's funny, because out of the entire tank they like to concentrate in the center to have their squabbles, which generally are all show and no bite.


----------

